
Improbable says key partner Unity blocked its SpatialOS product without warning - sgt101
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/jan/10/british-gaming-company-improbable-faces-ransom-demands-from-supplier-unity
======
ohiovr
What did Unity change to the licensing agreement?

